
Google Translates Somali - zodPod
https://translate.google.com/#auto/en/ooga%20booga%20ooga%20ooga%20oga%20ooga%20booga%20niga%20niga%20nigbagooga%20booga%20ooga%20ooga%20oga%20ooga%20booga%20niga%20niga%20nigbagooga%20booga%20ooga%20ooga%20oga%20ooga%20booga%20niga%20niga%20nigbagooga%20booga%20ooga%20ooga%20oga%20ooga%20booga%20niga%20niga%20nigbagooga%20booga%20ooga%20ooga%20oga%20ooga%20booga%20niga%20niga%20nigbag
======
JPLeRouzic
This is funny, I just inserted a few letters in order to have some fun from
their AI (what I wrote was garbage) and it still produces intelligible words :

[https://translate.google.com/#auto/en/ooga%20boogppa%20ooga%...](https://translate.google.com/#auto/en/ooga%20boogppa%20ooga%20ooga%20oga%20ooga%20boojjga%20niga%20nijjga%20nigbjjagooga%20booga%20ooga%20ooga%20oga%20ojjjoga%20booga%20niga%20niga%20nigbagooga%20booga%20ooga%20ooga%20oga%20ooga%20booga%20niga%20niga%20nigbagooga%20booga%20ooga%20ooga%20oga%20ooga%20bojjjoga%20niga%20niga%20jjj%20booga%20ooga%20ooga%20oga%20ooga%20booga%20niga%20niga%20nigbag)

~~~
JPLeRouzic
Another funny translation, I wrote _This is funny, I just insoduces
inteligerted a few letters in order to have some fun of their AI (what I wrote
was garbage) and it still prible words_

I receive in French :

 _C 'est amusant, j'insère simplement quelques lettres de leur propre IA (ce
que j'ai écrit était des ordures) et des mots encore prévisibles:_

Which means:

 _It 's fun, I just insert a few letters from their own AI (what I wrote was
garbage) and still predictable words:_

